
Book Summary: Why Nations Fail – Understanding why countries are rich or poor - jaimefjorge
https://hundred.substack.com/p/number-1-why-nations-fail
======
efficax
Not a single mention of colonialism huh

~~~
jaimefjorge
It's the largest theme of the book, and it should really be part of this
summary. I'll update it. Thank you for this.

EDIT: I added this at the end of the summary with two examples. Thanks again
for the feedback.

~~~
ssivark
In that case, _how the heck could you have written a book summary without
mentioning that?_ I don’t mean any disrespect to you personally, but this
review seems like a bunch of cherry-picked points (whatever appealed to you)
which might well completely side-step what the authors had in mind! We can
consider this an exhortation of your views on your blog (which is okay to
discuss), but it’s really unfair to the book/authors to pretend that it’s an
accurate summary of their work that we’re discussing.

~~~
jaimefjorge
Thank you for the feedback. My objective was to condense the main thesis of
the book which is that there are Inclusive or Extractive institutions, self-
reinforcing through virtuous or vicious circles, and that the process of
Creative Destruction is critical within this system. I tried to anchor all
examples within these main ideas. I think this gives you a shallow high level
understanding of the book. But to make sure that it's not only my view or
summary abilities, I added a few more reviews at the end which serves as
counter to the Authors' ideas.

~~~
ssivark
Thanks, I do appreciate you linking to other reviews (Bill Gates’, the book
authors’, etc.) — I found those very useful to map out a more holistic
picture. Might be better if you post this message (with links) at the very top
of the article.

------
x0re4x
Probably relevant: "IQ and National Success"
[https://youtu.be/8u0Lmp_jHw8?t=332](https://youtu.be/8u0Lmp_jHw8?t=332)

~~~
rbecker
"Sign in to confirm your age. This video may be inappropriate for some users."

~~~
x0re4x
"In a Time of Universal Deceit — Telling the Truth Is a Revolutionary Act"

------
e_f_rodrigues
Great summary. Probably good follow on reads would be the classical "An
Inquiry into the Nature and Causes of the Wealth of Nations" by Adam Smith and
"The Competitive Advantage of Nations" by Michael Porter.

Just subscribed!

~~~
jaimefjorge
Thank you for your feedback! Wonderful recommendations, will take a look.

Thank you as well for subscribing. It's really rewarding to read your comment.

